# New to this...:)



## Harmonie (Oct 13, 2010)

I may have posted a while back when i first joined but feel the need for support. I have IBS-A which gets to me more times than others but recently I've had a long episode of constipation which has lasted a week or more an now its alternated to the other. I hate the pains and always drains me of energy!! I have been put on Mebeverine a couple of months ago (Whats peoples experiences of this med? Please







) I takes some pain away but I still seem to get alternates which my GP said is what its meant to do.Its life changing... how do people cope with this?!?!sorry for moan and thanks for reading... hugs


----------



## Lyd (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Harmonie,I'm sorry I don't know anything about the meds you spoke of and I am also new to this. I just wanted to reply because I feel the same way, It is life changing! I don't know how people cope with it either. I feel like a hermit, afraid to go anywhere because I can't control my stomach! I don't mean to go on and on just feeling kinda down and then I read your post and was like yeah I wanna know how people cope too!


----------

